# cannot install ntop



## ccc (Feb 17, 2011)

hi

I cannot install ntop from ports on my FreeBSD 7.3 due to the following problem:
	
	



```
# uname -a
FreeBSD bsd.net 7.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Jul 12 19:04:04 UTC 2010
     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

# cd /usr/ports/net/ntop
# make install clean
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on package: rrdtool>=1.2 - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on executable: geoiplookup - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.6 - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libpcap.a - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automake-1.11 - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on shared library: gdbm.3 - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on shared library: event-1.4 - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on shared library: gdome.8 - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   ntop-4.0.1 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>  Configuring for ntop-4.0.1

Starting ntop automatic configuration system v.0.2.3

  Please be patient, there is a lot to do...

1. Testing gnu tools....

[B][color="Red"]You must have autoconf installed to compile autogen.sh.
Download the appropriate package for your distribution, or get the
source tarball from ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/autoconf
     We recommend version 2.53 or higher
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ntop.[/color][/B]
```


```
# pkg_info | grep autoconf
[B]autoconf-2.68 [/B]      Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms
autoconf-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
```


----------



## ccc (Feb 17, 2011)

I solved this problem:
	
	



```
# portupgrade -fr devel/autoconf-wrapper
```


----------

